# which one do i feed?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 6, 2011)

Bigger photo please... can't see it!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Apr 6, 2011)

all i see is alot lot lot of writing (the url for the pics)

Harry


----------



## sacred_DUC (Apr 6, 2011)

woot wall of text very leet


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 6, 2011)

That is the best post on APS yet....


----------



## woody101 (Apr 6, 2011)

i got the pic haha umm the middle one


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok now I see it.... and ummm... pick a head any head??!! Creepy.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Apr 6, 2011)

now i see it ..feed the leftest one

Harry


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Throw the feed item and let it work it out...


----------



## sookie (Apr 6, 2011)

just chuck enuff food for all five heads and then stand back.do you think they fight amongst themselves?


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 6, 2011)

My god, you have caught Medusa!


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 6, 2011)

Now theres a hand you wouldnt want to grab you on the A.S.S


----------

